# Any Gospel music fans on here?



## Artfuldodger (Sep 22, 2021)

I was thinking about "Plastic Jesus"or I Hope I'm Stoned (When Jesus Takes Me Home) (feat. Old Crow Medicine Show)  but really serious Gospel songs like Elvis would do or Bluegrass bands.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh yeah, this is my absolute favorite one. Love the Dixie melody boys and the Florida boys.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 22, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Oh yeah, this is my absolute favorite one. Love the Dixie melody boys and the Florida boys.


I never was a big fan of Southern Gospel bands although I did like The Chuck Wagon Gang and The Happy Goodman Family.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 22, 2021)

This is more my style;


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2021)

I grew up on the bluegrass gospel stuff.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 22, 2021)

I think I may have been a rotund African American church woman in a previous life because this kind of stuff really gets me to a'wigglin -


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 22, 2021)

My fondest memories of my Grandmother was combing her while she sat at the kitchen table listening to gospel music.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I grew up on the bluegrass gospel stuff.


----------



## jollyroger (Sep 23, 2021)

Never really been exposed to much gospel music other than what the Catholic church provided, but I don't think you are talking about that kind.

However, this song gives me chills every time I hear it:






Or another version of the same song:


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## RedHills (Sep 23, 2021)

As a kid growing up in the 60's and 70's...I remember my parents going to the "All night sings" and camping around FL and S GA. Groups back to back from late in the day to midnight or so. Great times!


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Oh yeah, this is my absolute favorite one. Love the Dixie melody boys and the Florida boys.


Never heard that one before, love it


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2021)

One of my favorites
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 28, 2021)

Top Tier Bluegrass gospel here.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2021)

That last one sorta reminds me of songs like Ralph Stanley doing "Oh Death" or this one. This one does have some musical instruments come in later.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I never was a big fan of Southern Gospel bands although I did like The Chuck Wagon Gang and The Happy Goodman Family.



Wow I read that way too fast!  I read The Happy _*Goodman* _Family as.....well let's just say a _very_ offensive, blasphemous curse word.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


>


 
Yes I know that song! It was on the only Ry Cooder album I used to have, Paradise And Lunch.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 12, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> Wow I read that way too fast!  I read The Happy _*Goodman* _Family as.....well let's just say a _very_ offensive, blasphemous curse word.


You done thunk it………….now you gotta say it


----------



## 660griz (Nov 22, 2021)

My wife makes me listen to Stryper every once in a while.


----------

